# Having an issue with some new irons



## christian231 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I recently was fitted for a new set of irons, Nike Pro Combo tour forged. I'm a 6'4" lefty and I had them made 2 deg upright, inch longer shaft, and 1/16 oversize grips. The shafts are the stiff Nike rifle. I was previously using a set of Titleist DCI 981's, with normal length stiff dynamic gold shafts. 

My problem with the new Nike's is that everything is going right. Not just a pull right, but it's a hook right. Swing is the same as before. I thought maybe I was standing too close to the ball, but that wasn't it. If I open my stance a ton, I can straighten it out a bit, but I'm talking about way open, like for a huge fade. I've never used the rifle shafts, so I'm thinking that maybe they're not stiff enough. Anyone have any ideas. I like the ball flight with these irons, it's nice and high, but this hook thing is annoying. Thanks.

Christian


----------



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like the same problem I am having.I wish I had some advice for you.If I find anything that is informative I wil surly post it for you..

Cly:dunno:


----------



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Christian

I found this web sit that has alot of info about differant shot problems.You may want to check it out.I woud recomend it to anyone that is having some swing problems.

http://www.golf-golfing.com/

Good luck......

Cly


----------

